# PS3 & Ip Fragments Error



## Delta7 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi all, tis my first post on here, so be gentle with me !

My son's PS3 on connecting to my wireless network complains with an error message, basically saying my router does not support IP fragments!
Now I read this is something to do with the MTU size, and tried all sorts lowering it and at the default 1500, along with other suggestions to add the PS3 to the DMZ in my router, and adding open ports recommended for the PS3 all of which made no difference.
I have a Belkin N1 router, with the latest firmware update (2008). I have also tried running a cable direct from the router to the PS3, and it's still the same, but did remain at Nat type 2, when I expected it to change to type 1? 
I have recently been upgraded too, by my ISP to ADSL 2 with up to 20mb downloads, currently getting 13 or 14mmb though. Any ideas folks please?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello Delta7, welcome to TSF.

I would suggest changing the security encryption type, perhaps that is interfering. Change it back if ther is no change.
You should also ensure that the correct ports are opened and if needed, forwarded.
Check the setting on the PS3, make sure they have all the router's information (encryption type, passwords, IP addresses etc).

The following ports are used for Playstation Network:
(TCP)80, 443, 5223 (UDP)3478-3479, 3658 

If you could provide us with the exact model of your router we can tell you it's IP address, this can also be found in the router's manual or sometimes on the router itself.


----------



## Delta7 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome & reply Wolf! 
I will check out the security encryption setting, but as for the ports, I've tried that, and even set the static IP address of the PS3 in the DMZ of the router with no effect, so it's my understanding that using the DMZ opens all ports! I have had Belkin Support call me, and am awaiting a 3rd call tomorrow (Thurs) to try again, I think I been passed to 1st, 2nd and will be 3rd line support. 
As mentioned I using BT Business as my ISP with ADSL2, and last night I tried out their supplied Fusion Router and the PS3 worked !! OK it does not have the signal strenght the N1 did (the PS3 is upstairs) and was getting 90% signal strenght, and now with the working BT router only 60% so my son is quite happy for now, however I do need the extra power of the N1 to reach my office down the end of my garden, so hopefully Belkin support will come up with something, but I'll look at the encyption while I wait for them!


----------



## Delta7 (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh the BT Business Hub / Router is really nice, lots of cool features, and network mapping pages identifying and show details of each device, along with the ability to setup access times for any connected device which is great for those with teenagers who are likely to be up all night with school the next day!
One other thing Belkin have 'cocked' up is that the MTU was originally at 1500, now I can only get 1492 max, as it says in the router page itself (500 - 1492) they got me to download DrTCP which is meant to be able to set it back to 1500, but it does not seem to work for me! Any ideas.......


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Those extra network speed up programs simply do not work. They just eat up resources and are a waste of space. If you are missing 8 transmission units then it is no big deal. Gaming on wireless is usually a no-no but if its working then all of the luck to you.

It can take less than a minute to a hack a WEP encrypted system and WPA will takes around 3 to 5 minutes. WPA2 is the only one that isn't easily hackable. This is what you should use, WPA2 encryption.


----------



## Delta7 (Sep 20, 2009)

I've had Belkin call me back again, same old trail & error stuff, still no joy.....currently leaving BT Hub on, although everything including my vpn to work is working fine, I still have to turn on the PNP feature, the PS3 shows it not available, but to no diverse effects, I've noticed so far....


----------

